# We Won!!



## Navid Lancaster (Mar 31, 2021)

Here is the Official Certificate. I am so happy and proud of our achievement. I am humbled that I was the Composer for this Short Film.
Thank you to Robert Macfarlane, Lesley-Anne MacFarlane and Mo Wani for the opportunity.
Reposted from Immune Social Media "We are proud to announce Immune has won its first award! Congratulations to the whole team for their hard work and passion in creating this film! And thanks to Alternative Film Festival" 🌟 See more at the website: http://www.immuneshortfilm.com/


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 31, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 31, 2021)

That is awesome. Congratulations Navid!


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## IFM (Mar 31, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Markrs (Mar 31, 2021)

That's fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 31, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Mar 31, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Congrats!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Mar 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> That is awesome. Congratulations Navid!


Thank you so very much! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Mar 31, 2021)

Rob said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Mar 31, 2021)

IFM said:


> Congrats!


Thank you so very much.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Mar 31, 2021)

Markrs said:


> That's fantastic. Congratulations!


Thank you so very much. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Mar 31, 2021)

Mike Marino said:


> Well done!


Thank you so very much.


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 31, 2021)

You did it. The color grading and acting sucked me in. I really want to watch this. 

Sparse, interesting music. Thanks for sharing with us! And congratulations.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Apr 1, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> You did it. The color grading and acting sucked me in. I really want to watch this.
> 
> Sparse, interesting music. Thanks for sharing with us! And congratulations.


Thank you so much!!


----------

